# 2006 OCR C2 not very stiff/responsive?



## Mikeeg (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm interested in getting a nearly new 2006 OCR C2. I can get it for nearly nothing, but even a few hundred dollars is too much if it doesn't meet my needs. I'm interested in getting a bike with a triple crank to do some long steep climbing. 

I've heard that the 2006 OCR C2 is too flexible and as a result, not very responsive. I'm worried that as a fairly big guy, 6'2", 185, that it won't accelerate well, particularly when I'm out of the saddle hammering up some 15-20% grades.

Does anyone have any personal experience with this model or know of any reviews of it that might address this issue?

I did sorta see one review that reviewed a later model, but said the best thing about the newer model was that it had eliminated the lack of responsiveness of the 2006 model.

Thanks for any advice...


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

If you´re capable of "hammering" up 15-20% grades then I think you´re in the market for something more serious than a 4-5 year old comfort bike.


----------



## Mikeeg (Sep 3, 2007)

This isn't my only bike, but I was thinking about this one to use for some particularly steep sections on a training ride I frequent. My usual bike, has a 53/39 x 11/25. I'm not so much hammering up these climbs as I am suffering up them, but I want to get something that has a bit easier gearing so I can get my cadence up.

Hammering may be the wrong term, but I think I can hammer up a 15-20% grade if I'm riding a 30 x 27 (which is one possible gear choice on this Giant). I may not be able to do it for very long, but at least for some short sprints.

This isn't going to be my regular bike, but I'd like an additional one that I can use when I know I'm headed out for a ride that has some seriously steep grades.


----------

